# Cherubs Maltese



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Was out looking at sites of other breeders and ran across this breeder. I have never met Connie Heman, but have competed against her dogs. She is deceased and her son Dale Martensen has taken over her Maltese breeding program. These two puppies are really cute.









http://www.cherubmaltese.com/availPups.htm



Tina


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

they are absolutely adorable....









it looks as though she has a nice breeding program....
i just wish she wouldn't use the term "teacup".


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

They are cute but her son is advertising one as a "truly hard to find teacup Maltese."


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm really not too impressed with that site.

I especially don't care for the "I'm a truly hard to find female teacup Maltese".

I guess it's hard to find because they don't exist. ~ LOL


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am not defending Dale, but he is using the public's terms to sell his tiny puppies. I just posted it because some people are looking for the tiny's and healthy ones can be hard to find. Dales real love is Japanese Chin. His mother, who's site it is, is deceased. He isn't a Maltese person. He is just continueing his mother's breeding program.

Tina


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those pictures have been on her site for years. I don't know why they don't take them down or say they are not of the pups available. 

Connie was not Dale's mom. She was his wife's (Jane) mom.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'm really not too impressed with that site.
> 
> I especially don't care for the "I'm a truly hard to find female teacup Maltese".
> 
> I guess it's hard to find because they don't exist. ~ LOL[/B]


I agree. It's a little too "sales-y" for my taste, such as "My name is Blizzard and I am ready to go to my new home. Will you be my new 'mommy'?" 

I also don't like to see "show prospects" advertised to the public. It is very misleading, I think, and to me usually means a way to give full registration without any strings attached.

Once off the home page, the site totally changes to a better tone. It is like perhaps the original owner did things one way and her son-in-law does things differently.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't even like to see "tinys" advertised and charged more for, and even the use of the word "teacup Maltese" turns me off. That site has a 'mill' feel to me, even if he isn't actually a mill. One of those tinys looks like a very tiny version of a Westie.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I don't even like to see "tinys" advertised and charged more for, and even the use of the word "teacup Maltese" turns me off. That site has a 'mill' feel to me, even if he isn't actually a mill. One of those tinys looks like a very tiny version of a Westie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. And the use of the word "teacup" by a Showbreeder, is irresponsible and unprofessional.

And this guy knows better. According to the site, he and his wfe have been the handlers and the contact all along. Nope, not feelin' the love.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Those pictures have been on her site for years. I don't know why they don't take them down or say they are not of the pups available.
> 
> Connie was not Dale's mom. She was his wife's (Jane) mom.[/B]


 

Okay, my bad on that. I was told by several different people that it was his mother. He mentioned at a show one weekend that a hard to beat exhibitor was at, that his mom doesn't count and he was pulling for the rest of the show. I thought he said "I am just showing for my mother and I am doing it for free, so I am going home." 

Any way that is how I came to believe it was his mother. Like I said "my bad"

The pictures of the dogs being shown are not that old. I competed against Shalimar at four different shows. Beat him on two shows and he won the other two. The others pictures are older. That was 1 year ago. I haven't been on her site since her death and was curious to see what was there because he had an advertisment in the TNT, which is on the site under "news".

He is using the terms that breeders don't like to hear. I've never bought a puppy from him. I have seen and competed against two of his dogs. Those dogs were bigger at about 5 1/2 to 6 1/2 lbs. They both had very nice personalities. 

I didn't say I agree with his termanology, just that he had two small Maltese for sale. Some people are looking for really small (ugh) Maltese and he had some. I did not mean to upset anyone. Back to grooming Juliet. Stopped for a short break. She is my fourth one today. Trying to make sure no one has fleas and get the frontline on them. Gotta get Charlot done because she is due next week. I don't put front line on pregnant dogs.

Tina


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It doesn't look like their website has been updated in a while. All the way at the bottom it shows two malts and says they will be mating them for a litter in 2006.








Maybe it's me.....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He has beautiful sires and dams








Maybe he just need some updating on his web page.
And maybe not use the word teacup







but other than that he has some beautiful babies..
Maybe it's just me







.....
ANDREA


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

What confused me is that they are offering "Show Prospects" at a price below a "tiny pet" price? This can't be the norm... is it?

Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

All those pics of the baby pups have definitely been there for over 2 years. The older pup being posed, I don't recall. I know this for a fact as I met them to view the pups. They were not the same pups as the pics. Tsk, tsk.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I don't know how old the pics are but those are beautiful babies. It is interesting that the teacups are more expensive than the show potentials. Guess it just shows what the demand is. 

My Yorkie and my Malt are both small - less than 5# and I love them that way, whatever you call them. *


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't get it why put "teacup" on the site why not just say they will be small. Even if they are not breeders the site is certainly a turn off. I don't like the wording used.


----------

